# Proof of ownership



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

My good friend has his horse stolen from the pasture at his house. He did not file a police report at the time. He found his gelding 6 months later at a local boarding farm. The horse was apparently sold to them by the man who probably stole him. The current owners would not return the horse, as they felt he has no proof it is his. The police were called and could not return the horse either due to lack of documentation. 

Is there a way to prove ownership of his gelding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Why didn't he file a police report?

If your friend does not have registration papers or vet/farrier bills, he may be SOL.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

He has vet bills, but it does not describe the horse. Just states the horses name. 

I don't know why he didn't file one. I suppose because he lives out in the country, where the police are not very involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Does it have a stable name or registered name?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

His stable name is chance. He was not registered. He came from his old mare. Kind of a backyard breeding situation. 

He wants to be able to at least protect the few horses he has left. Is there a way to document ownership of them? Unfortuently, most horses don't come with an official document or "title" like a car or other property. Times like these I wish they would.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your friend is SOL. Next time something gets stolen, call the police. There will at least be a paper trail and a description of the stolen item/animal.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

mselizabeth said:


> His stable name is chance. He was not registered. He came from his old mare. Kind of a backyard breeding situation.
> 
> He wants to be able to at least protect the few horses he has left. Is there a way to document ownership of them? Unfortuently, most horses don't come with an official document or "title" like a car or other property. Times like these I wish they would.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Taking pictures of them on your property is good start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

After I photographed the heck out of 'em, I'd microchip 'em if they weren't registered or branded.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> After I photographed the heck out of 'em, I'd microchip 'em if they weren't registered or branded.


They do microchipping on horses? Do you just go to your vet for it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Yes! The vet would be the one to do it. Thought about doing to my son since he'd go with anybody when he was younger lol!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

mselizabeth said:


> He has vet bills, but it does not describe the horse. Just states the horses name.
> 
> I don't know why he didn't file one. I suppose because he lives out in the country, where the police are not very involved.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not very involved? Our county sheriff department is better than most city law enforcement.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Even if they aren't "very involved" with country affairs a call would have at least documented tha he had a missing horse at the time and what it looked like. I just can't imagine anyone having a horse just go missing and not report it to the authorities. That just baffles me.

As to vet papers - did he not have coggins on the horse done ever? That should at least describe the horse enough to be a start.

For future identification of his horses - a good set of pictures, microchip, lip tatoo or he can freezebrand as long as he gets the brand registered with the state. We are looking at the posibility of getting horse horses freezebranded in the future.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, your friend learned a valuable lesson. If he had gone to the police and filed a report the instant that he noticed the horse was gone, with a full description (or, even better, pictures), then his horse would have already been home.

There are several ways to have proof of ownership on an unregistered horse:

1) Have them branded and then get the paperwork from a brand inspector.

2) Have them micro-chipped. In rural areas, that would usually only be effective in situations like this where the horse has been found and by some slim chance, someone checks for a chip. I know in my area, nobody microchips horses so no vet or auction house would ever check for one.

3) Even a coggins report can serve as proof of ownership.


However, with the horse being found in the possession of a person who was not the thief, then it all gets very touchy, even if the original owner has some form of proof of ownership. You might be surprised at how many people will sell a horse and then come back later with a claim that it was stolen as an attempt to either get the horse back or get monetary compensation.

Without a police report filed at the time of the theft and with absolutely zero proof of ownership, then there is no chance at all of your friend getting his horse back.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> Yes! The vet would be the one to do it. Thought about doing to my son since he'd go with anybody when he was younger lol!


Haha! I've never heard of doing it to horses before. Though I suppose it's a good idea. Where is it placed on your horses? I will mention this to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Well, your friend learned a valuable lesson. If he had gone to the police and filed a report the instant that he noticed the horse was gone, with a full description (or, even better, pictures), then his horse would have already been home.
> 
> There are several ways to have proof of ownership on an unregistered horse:
> 
> ...


He does not have coggins as the horse was born and raised entirely on his property. Never really left. 

I think he has accepted the fact he will not get his horse back. I'm sure he's kicking himself though. And hopefully won't make the same mistake again. 
The horse however is in very good condition and appears to be taken pretty good care of where he's at. 

A lesson learned though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

What about coggins papers? Any?
_Posted via Mobile Device_Pfftt... Sorry, I should read posts better


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

mselizabeth said:


> Haha! I've never heard of doing it to horses before. Though I suppose it's a good idea. Where is it placed on your horses? I will mention this to him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is inserted in the long ligament that runs down the back of the neck with a hypodermic needle.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Also, call the local brand inspector. Not sure what state you live in, but in Wyoming, Utah, Idaho, etc your brand inspection is considered a proof of ownership.. When we sell a horse, we have to sign off the brand inspection... No, they do not have to have a brand, just the inspector comes out and details the horse on paper, shows any scars, etc. 
It is a valid proof of owneship in most states these days.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You can also have the horse freeze branded in a place that's quite visible.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

It is law to have a passport fo ryour horses here. It costs us €25 to get one, and it's very simple and easy to do. As for microchipping, all of our TBs are chipped. We have to chip American breds when they arrive here, and it takes all of 2 seconds to do. 

Surely your friend has photographic evidence somewhere of this horse being on his property? Can the vet not stand up and say that he has treated the horse before, and a blacksmith say the same?

Anyway, as other people have said, it's amazing he didn't file a police report. If somebody stole either of my boys I'd be on the phone to every gardai station in the country and posting it on every webpage imaginable until I got them back. Not only that, but a missing or strayed horse runs the risk of being hit by cars/injuring themselves or somebody else.


----------

